# I know you're gonna' miss me!



## Yvonne G (May 24, 2011)

I'm flying to Fourney, Texas for a few days (Dallas/Ft. Worth) because my grand daughter (who I raised for the first 10 years of her life) will be graduating from High School. I won't be on the forum again after tomorrow morning until Sunday, so be on your best behavior for the other moderators, and keep your eyes peeled for those pesky spammers!

I'm not afraid of flying, and do rather enjoy looking out the window at the earth below, but I'm VERY nervous at leaving my home and animals for such a length of time. To top it off, my son had the decency to email me that they're in the line of a bad storm that has had some twisters in it and if they have to "leave" he'll bring his cell phone with him. Thanks a lot! And I'm going to be flying in that?

I'll be here one more time tomorrow morning, but after that...see ya!


----------



## dmmj (May 24, 2011)

Not one bit, sorry
do you gave lots of extra food for the animals while you are gone?


----------



## terryo (May 24, 2011)

Have a wonderful and safe trip Yvonne. I just got back from my son's graduation in Binghamton...up-state. I cried through the whole ceremoney. Congrats to you and your grand daughter.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 24, 2011)

I will miss you! Congrats to your grand daughter!


----------



## Torty Mom (May 24, 2011)

Have a safe trip Yvonne, you will be missed lots and lots!! Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## ChiKat (May 24, 2011)

We will definitely miss you  Have fun!
Congrats to your granddaughter


----------



## Tom (May 24, 2011)

It just won't feel" right without you here.

Hope you have a smooth flight and a fun trip.


----------



## Neal (May 24, 2011)

Cool, now's our time to be bad.


----------



## DixieParadise (May 24, 2011)

Take your laptop!!! Ok, j/k....have a wonderful trip, you will be back before you know it.


----------



## Laura (May 24, 2011)

the weather is scary! 
leaving is the hard part.. once you are gone,, its fine. just come home!


----------



## Laura (May 24, 2011)

Its the leaving that is hard.. once you are gone, its ok..come home safe!
that is scary weather!


----------



## DocNezzy (May 25, 2011)

Congrats to your granddaughter! Have a safe trip.


----------



## John (May 25, 2011)

Be safe Yvonne........................DING,DING!


----------



## coreyc (May 25, 2011)

Have a great and safe trip Yvonne  Tell your granddaughter congrats from all of us here at the TFO  Hurry back we miss already


----------



## Niffer10 (May 25, 2011)

Wowee have a great time Yvonne, you will be missed, have safe travels and congratulations to your grand daughter  x


----------



## N2TORTS (May 25, 2011)

You'll be missed for sure .... have a fun and safe trip! 

JD~


----------



## DesertGrandma (May 25, 2011)

Have fun and take your Kleenex to the graduation


----------



## Isa (May 25, 2011)

We will miss you Yvonne  You must be so proud of your grand daughter! Have an amazing and safe trip


----------



## Fernando (May 25, 2011)

We'll miss you Yvonne! Have fun!


----------



## african cake queen (May 25, 2011)

have fun! have a nice trip! lindy


----------



## RV's mom (May 25, 2011)

safe journey. hope everyone is safe..... and you'll return safe as well

teri


----------

